# Candy Bar ne veut pas changer certaines icones



## Timekeeper (2 Décembre 2005)

Bonsoir.

je vient de (re) installer Candy Bar (la dernière fois c'était sous 10.2, depuis je suis passé à 10.4).

J'ai réussi à changer l'icone de ma corbeille par exemple.

Mais pour les icones de dossiers génériques, ça ne fonctionne pas  
Je glisse l'icone, je valide, donne mon mdp, ça relance le Finder... et les dossiers sont toujours ceux de base de Tiger :-(

D'autres icones ont été changées (dossiers interdits, dossier Users, ...) mais pas les dossiers génériques :-( 
*[edit de 22h23 : ce problème s'est réglé tout seul]*



Autre problème avec le dossier "Applications, que ce soit avec Candy Bar ou le copier/coller sur la fenêtre d'infos du dossier, impossible de changer son icone sur la gauche du Finder. Dans les 2 cas l'icone change dans le Finder et la fenêtre "Lire les informations", mais pas dans la barre de gauche du Finder :




_(On note au passage le dossier Users remodelé, les dossiers System et Bibli ont volontairement été laissés.)_

J'ai parcourus le forum, très très peu de problèmes avec Candy Bar visiblement, mais je vais réparer les autorisations, ça marchera peut-être pour le dossier Applications


----------



## Timekeeper (2 Décembre 2005)

Olàlà, il y a une chose que je n'avait pas remarqué : l'icone de Dashboard à disparue du Dock ! Je ne l'avait pas modifiée.
J'ai beau redémarrer, niet, elle ne veut pas revenir :-(

J'ai finalement essayé de la modifier avec Candy Bar, après sa disparition : sur un autre compte elle apparaît, et modifiée. Mais sur le miens ou j'ai joué avec Candy Bar (la dernière version, 2.5.1), niet, Dashboard ne veut pas revenir :rateau:



[edit] Oooooooh, par contre mes dossiers génériques se sont décidés à changer finalement !


----------



## AuGie (2 Décembre 2005)

Pour Candybar, aprés moultes changement, un bon redemarrage fait bien l'affaire et parfois, une réparation des autorisations arrange parfois les choses


----------



## Tangi (2 Décembre 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Pour Candybar, aprés moultes changement, un bon redemarrage fait bien l'affaire et parfois, une réparation des autorisations arrange parfois les choses


Il te suffit de fermer la session, c'est plus rapide et le résultat équivaut au redémarrage...

Je chipote ...


----------



## Timekeeper (2 Décembre 2005)

Alors je pense que c'est la réparation qui s'est "occupée" des dossiers, bien qu'un seul fichier semblait endommagé.

Pour l'icône DashBoard, tant pis, de toute façon je préfère sans 
En glissant l'appli depuis le dossier Applications (ou elle à gardée son icône d'origine), je constate quand-même que c'est bien la nouvelle icône qui apparaît dans le Dock.



Reste que ce fichu dossier Application dont la mini-icône dans les raccourcis du Finder ne veut pas s'assortir au reste !


----------



## AuGie (2 Décembre 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Il te suffit de fermer la session, c'est plus rapide et le résultat équivaut au redémarrage...
> 
> Je chipote ...



Oui mais tu chipote mal  Quand tu appliques plusieurs modification des icones systeme, il arrive que les dossier neutre ne prennent pas le nouveau style d'icone, une fermeture de session n'arrange pas la cas. Panic (auteur de candybar) travaille sur une correction de ce bug en purgant à chaque fois le cache du finder


----------



## arno1x (2 Décembre 2005)

Salut à tous, pour moi toutes les icones modifiées par Candy bar ont pris leur changement après un redémarrage de la machine, donc oui il faut bien redémarrer la bête pour que celà soit pris en compte.

@+

Arno


----------



## Tangi (3 Décembre 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais tu chipote mal  Quand tu appliques plusieurs modification des icones systeme, il arrive que les dossier neutre ne prennent pas le nouveau style d'icone, une fermeture de session n'arrange pas la cas. Panic (auteur de candybar) travaille sur une correction de ce bug en purgant à chaque fois le cache du finder


Ok, je chipote mal ...


----------



## babouba (4 Décembre 2005)

Timekeeper a dit:
			
		

> Alors je pense que c'est la réparation qui s'est "occupée" des dossiers, bien qu'un seul fichier semblait endommagé.
> 
> Pour l'icône DashBoard, tant pis, de toute façon je préfère sans
> En glissant l'appli depuis le dossier Applications (ou elle à gardée son icône d'origine), je constate quand-même que c'est bien la nouvelle icône qui apparaît dans le Dock.
> ...



Si tu veux avoir dashboard dans le dock tu peux le faire comme avec toutes les applications non .

Moi aussi j'ai eu un problème au niveau des raccourcis du finder mais je crois que je l'avais réglé en enlevant les raccourcis de la barre lateral (Preference du finder; barre lateral) et en les remettant aprés.


----------



## kapov (22 Décembre 2005)

bonjour a tous

j'ai un problème un peu différent mais qui correspond bien au sujet je pense

chez moi aussi candybar refuse de changer certaines icones: en gros celles qui sont dans le repertoire maison: musique, séquences, bureau etc. 
Il se trouve que j'avais modifié ces icones en utilisant pomme-c pomme-v avant de me servir de candybar et maintenant je ne peux plus faire autrement.

Est ce définitif? 

merci


----------



## clauderies (15 Janvier 2006)

j'ai exactement le même problème avec Candy. une fois modifier par copier coler...terminé !


----------



## clauderies (16 Janvier 2006)

j'ai exactement le même problème avec Candy. une fois modifier par copier coler...terminé !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Janvier 2006)

Avez vous essayé d'appliquer de nouveau les icônes d'origine avant de faire vos modifications ? cliquez sur le bouton "restore icons", quitter, redémarrer, lancer Candybar, et appliquer les nouvelles icônes.


----------



## clauderies (16 Janvier 2006)

merci WOA... mais ça marche pas chez moi. C'était trop facile. J'avais déjà essayé. J'ai refait pour voir ce soir avec le même résultat. Zut!


----------



## AuGie (17 Janvier 2006)

Vous avez réparé les autorisations ?


----------



## clauderies (18 Janvier 2006)

oui, les réparations des autorisations ont été déjà faites. aucun changement en vue


----------



## evolus (16 Septembre 2007)

Certaines icones ne veulent toujours pas se changer et ce après moult techniques indiquées ici et ailleurs...
Personne n'a la solution miracle ? 
J'en ai marre d'avoir cette icone Finder par défaut toute meuche 

Dans l'attente désespérée d'une réponse...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Septembre 2007)

evolus a dit:


> Certaines icones ne veulent toujours pas se changer et ce après moult techniques indiquées ici et ailleurs...
> Personne n'a la solution miracle ?
> J'en ai marre d'avoir cette icone Finder par défaut toute meuche
> 
> Dans l'attente désespérée d'une réponse...



Bonjour,
Normalement, tu glisses ta nouvelle icône dans le fenêtre voulue, tu cliques sur "Apply System Icons", une fenêtre "Icons Replaced" s'ouvre, tu cliques sur "Relaunch Dock" et la nouvelle icône est visible.
C'est ce que je fais, et ça fonctionne tout de suite sans même redémarrer.


----------



## Alexander Riku (18 Mars 2008)

Je remonte le fil car j'ai le même problème.

mon icone de DD interne, la seule de mon bureau a pu être changé un moment, et puis d'un coup, j'ai mis une icone, qui maintenant reste et ne veut plus se changer... je suis sous candybar dernière version, j'ai beau log out ou redemarré, rien n'y fait...

Si quelqu'un a une idée... 

merci d'avance !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Mars 2008)

Alexander Riku a dit:


> Je remonte le fil car j'ai le même problème.
> 
> mon icone de DD interne, la seule de mon bureau a pu être changé un moment, et puis d'un coup, j'ai mis une icone, qui maintenant reste et ne veut plus se changer... je suis sous candybar dernière version, j'ai beau log out ou redemarré, rien n'y fait...
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
"Normalement", en faisant : 1 clic sur l'icône de ton DD, puis "pomme/i", puis 1 clic sur la petite icône en haut à gauche puis "pomme/x", ça devrait redevenir l'icône d'origine.

edit/On peut d'ailleurs changer cette icône sans avoir recours à CandyBar.


----------

